# Adjusting Double Demountable Hinges



## straubr (Nov 12, 2013)

I am re-installing cabinet doors which have been painted. My doors have double demountable hinges. In some cases the top of the door does not fit the cabinet frame tight when closed yet is tight at the bottom. Also, the bottom of the doors may/or may not align. Is there a good way to adjust? Would I loosen the bottom screw and move it away from the cabinet frame thereby forcing the top tight? How is best to adjust for height?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Picture?

G


----------

